# مكتبة كتب وملفات السلامة



## safety113 (27 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان تزوروا مكتبتنا المتواضعة


تم التعديل وانا اسف جدا

 على الرابط التالي:
 safetytraining113.4shared.com​


----------



## هانى دسوقي (30 مايو 2010)

ما هو اليوزر نام والباسورد أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2010)

مكتبة جميلة
أتمنى أن تكبر باستمرار


----------



## safety113 (10 يونيو 2010)

المكتبة غنية جدا اهي تنتظركم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يونيو 2010)

مكتبة جيدة أتمني لكم التوفيق.


----------



## احمد المشرقي (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

و اتمنى لك الافضل دائما انشاء الله


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 يونيو 2010)

فكرة ممتازة وان شاء الله في تقدم دائم


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 

و اتمنى لك الافضل دائما انشاء الله*​


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## خالد عطا (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المكتبة المتميزة جدا


----------



## fraidi (17 يوليو 2010)

حاجة متعوب عليها وجهد تشكر عليه جزاك الله خيرا ووالديك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elwanemged (14 أغسطس 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم*​


----------



## مايكل جاكسون (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## طارق المغيربي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمدشفيق عبدالحميد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مكتبة غنية وملمة مشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## safety113 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اهلا بالجميع
يكفي الدعاء بشفاء مرضانا


----------



## abu jasser (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابراهيم55 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاءكم الله ووفقكم


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مكتبه جميله ومشكور عليها كتير


----------



## khalid_zaky333 (22 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ولله الحمد (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل ونتمنى لك التوفيق ولو على مجرد المحاولة في مساعدة وافادة الاخرين ونتمنى اكبر تجمع من فنى السلامة والحريق على مستوى العالم العربي
واقدم لكم نفسى مصطفى قطب 
وشكرا لكم جميعا مع وعد باعداد بعض الملفات التى قد تفيد الجميع وفقنا الله واياكم 
نداااأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ اتحدوا يا عرب من مخطط لتفكيك الامة العربية والاسلامية


----------



## fraidi (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (23 مارس 2011)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس حازم اديب (3 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (3 مايو 2011)

تشكر وفقك الله


----------



## safety113 (16 مايو 2011)

كل يوم جديد

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp


​


----------



## علوكي123 (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoudalmasry (1 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 

و اتمنى لك الافضل دائما انشاء الله*


----------



## ميسون المصرى (12 يونيو 2011)

متشكرين على المجهدوات الرائعة


----------



## ميسون المصرى (12 يونيو 2011)

متشكررررررررررررين


----------



## Attas (23 يونيو 2011)

مكتبة أكثر من رائعة جزاك الله خيرا أخي safety113


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (22 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (28 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (28 أغسطس 2011)

four shared is asking foe email and password, what shall I do:81:​


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (28 أغسطس 2011)

* for


----------



## safety113 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من مر على المكتبة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا المكتبة ممتازة


----------



## safety113 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر لك ولكل من مر على الموضوع
المكتبة كل يوم بها جديد
ضعها على المفضلة لديك
وجرب ان تزورها كل يومين مرة
تحياتي


----------



## مسامرالسمار (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 00و00جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 

و اتمنى لك الافضل دائما انشاء الله*​


----------



## habeeb2006 (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ارجو ان تشرح كيف انزل المواضيع من المكتبة


----------



## safety113 (15 يناير 2012)

التحميل من الفورشيرد سهل جدا
عند اختيارك اي موضوع ستجد على اليمين اشارة سهم تدل على التحميل download 
اضغط عليها واتبع التعليمات
تقبل ودي


----------



## habeeb2006 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
انا اعمل Safety Officerبشركة كيماويات هندية بالسويس ومعروض على عقد عمل مع شركة صيانات بحرية وهيكون العمل على سفينة فى البحر على شواطئ الكويت وطالبين منى شهادات خبرة فى offshoreممكن حضرتك تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده واذا كان ممكن اتصل بحضرتك على التليفون يكون اسهل.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nael alkhamise (19 يناير 2012)

????Thanks for great contribution but some of folders require password


----------



## petro_man (19 يناير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2012)

الرابط الجديد للمكتبة:

http://www.4shared.com/dir/RQhj9bpF/sharing.html
بالتوفيق لكم


----------



## مسامرالسمار (5 فبراير 2012)

*....مشكور....
مشكور ......مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور ............... .. .........مشكور
مشكور.........مشكور. ............. .........مشكور...... ...مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور........ .....مشكور.......... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..........مشكور...........................مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ..........مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ........مشكور
مشكور............... ........ .................... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..... .................... مشكور
مشكور............... .. ........ مشكور
....مشكور....
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
من القلب *​


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/RQhj9bpF/sharing.html#dir=0


----------

